
Show HN: Play Flappy Bird with Friends - riantogo
http://ping3.com
======
riantogo
Just plugged in Flappy Bird (open source version called Floppy Bird by nebez)
on the leaderboard system I’m developing for HTML games.

Any feedback you have for Ping3 would be great. Thanks.

